# Soy nuevo

## JOHN TURNER

por motivos escolares estas vacaciones me pidieron instalar gentoo en mi laptop, descargué el livecd de la página oficial, pero al momento de correr el cd la carga se detiene en 28% y me pide un login y password, no se porqué me lo pide si ni siquiera he instalado el gentoo, no se nada en lo absoluto de linux, por favor ayuda

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

primero de todo darte la bienvenida a este fantastico sistema operativo  :Very Happy: .

Luego yo no te aconsejo la livecd de gentoo para nada, yo te aconsejo que te bajes la minimal y que sigas el tutorial que hay en la web de gentoo.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Y si vas teniendo problemas que nos vayas diciendo que te ocurre,  y intentaremos ayudarte lo mejor posible, aunque si sigues ese manual no tienes que tener ningun problema.

Si te empeñas en tener entorno grafico para instalarlo porque te es más comodo al poder ver la web con el firefox, puedes chatear, etc.

Te aconsejo que arranques con la ubuntu, knoppix o parecido y puedes seguir el tutorial igualmente.

Cuidate y suerte.

----------

## rmmts

De lo de la carga del cd te recomendaria lo primero checkear la imagen que bajaste antes de grabarla con md5 para comprobar que esta bien.

Con respecto al usuario y password, no toques nada y al caba de unos segundos (creo recordar que te pone la cuenta atras) te carga ello solo. Luego una vez dentro ya tienes la opcion en el Desktop de instalar.

Suerte con esa instalacion.

----------

## i92guboj

Bienvenido,

No estoy familiarizado con el livecd de Gentoo, muchos problemas... Así que no lo uso.

Yo recomiendo también que descargues el minimal livecd, o bien que uses cualquier otro livecd de otra distro para instalar Gentoo. En realidad, lo único que necesitas es algo que te deje arrancar linux y tener una línea de comandos disponible. Una vez tengas eso, lo demás es seguir las instrucciones del handbook.

Y si tienes algún problema puntual, preguntas aquí, y te ayudaremos en lo que podamos. Casi siempre hay alguien de guardia   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Y si tienes algún problema puntual, preguntas aquí, y te ayudaremos en lo que podamos. Casi siempre hay alguien de guardia 

 

Y eso que somos poca gente, eh? Calidad antes que cantidad.

 *forums.gentoo.org wrote:*   

> En total hay 330 usuarios conectados :: 55 Registrados, 11 Ocultos y 264 Invitados

 

 *fedoraforums.org wrote:*   

> Currently Active Users: 8206 (347 members and 7859 guests)

 

No pude encontrar los de Ubuntu pero seguro son mas...  :Laughing: 

Salud!

----------

## Annagul

 *JOHN TURNER wrote:*   

> por motivos escolares estas vacaciones me pidieron instalar gentoo en mi laptop (...) no se nada en lo absoluto de linux, por favor ayuda

 

Yo cuando era pequeño me mandaban hacer cuadernos santillana en vacaciones, y me divertía. Pero instalar Gentoo, para una persona que no sabe nada sobre GNU/Linux es un poco fuerte. ¿No podrías hablar con tu profesor/jefe/quien-te-mandara-eso y comentarle que sería buena idea instalar una distribución un poco más orientada a usuarios noveles?

IMHO...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Annagul wrote:*   

>  *JOHN TURNER wrote:*   por motivos escolares estas vacaciones me pidieron instalar gentoo en mi laptop (...) no se nada en lo absoluto de linux, por favor ayuda 
> 
> Yo cuando era pequeño me mandaban hacer cuadernos santillana en vacaciones, y me divertía. Pero instalar Gentoo, para una persona que no sabe nada sobre GNU/Linux es un poco fuerte. ¿No podrías hablar con tu profesor/jefe/quien-te-mandara-eso y comentarle que sería buena idea instalar una distribución un poco más orientada a usuarios noveles?
> 
> IMHO...  

 

Vamos jeje, que en un verano instala gentoo hasta una garrapata  :Razz: 

Instalar Ubuntú sería tarea de 10 minutos, y mientras te tomas el desayuno   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Annagul

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vamos jeje, que en un verano instala gentoo hasta una garrapata 
> 
> Instalar Ubuntú sería tarea de 10 minutos, y mientras te tomas el desayuno  

 

<offtopic>

De hecho, el sistema Gentoo que uso hoy día lo instalé hace exactamente un año, aprovechando el veranito y el tiempo libre. Llevaba, literalmente, años detrás de esta distro, hasta que conseguí juntar tiempo para instalar y configurar a mi gusto. No hay nada como tirarse un fin de semana para configurar un kernel mientras te pierdes en páginas y páginas de documentación para aprender qué rábanos hace CONFIG_MAGIC_OPTION   :Wink: 

</offtopic>

----------

